# SECA Tax Question



## dokhollidai (Oct 29, 2015)

So I'm figuring out what to set aside for the week and Im not sure what number to calculate my SECA tax from. Do I deduct it from gross taxable income (GTI) or deduct it from whats left of GTI - Tax Withholding ?


----------

